# Cabinet door terminology



## cda (May 7, 2017)

So is there a term for the inside routed edge of a cabinet door?

Wife wants new doors, and I would like them to close flush


Thanks


----------



## Phil (May 7, 2017)

Maybe there is a special term for cabinet doors. I'd call it a rabbet.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbet


----------



## rogerpa (May 7, 2017)

http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge-resource-center/hinge-information/cabinet-door-hanging-guide/


----------



## cda (May 7, 2017)

Thanks all

Rabbet 

Routed

Partial inlay


All seem to be correct terms 

Now I have to order doors!!


https://www.cabinetjoint.com/cabine...rtial-inset-overlays-no-concealed-hinge-bore/


----------

